# I'm drowning in crapware!



## KeilanS (May 16, 2008)

Hey everyone, I just bought a new Dell XPS M1330 and it is completely loaded with crap. I didn't find out until too late that I could have just used the Windows disc to reformat, but now I have everything installed and configured. So I need to decrapify it manually.

I'm sure you hate posts like this, but I was hoping someone could tell me which of these programs are necessary. I don't want to delete anything I need. Here are the ones I'm considering deleting:

Browser Address Error Redirector
Cisco EAP-FAST Module
Cisco LEAP Module
Cisco PEAP Module
Dell DataSafe Online
EDocs
GoToAssist 8.0.0.514
MediaDirect
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (English)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
OutlookAddinSetup
Product Documentation Launcher
QuickSet
Roxio Creator DE
Sound Blaster Audigy Advanced MB

So which of these do I desperately need? I'd also settle with a site that has programs listed so I can look them up.

Thanks,
keilan


----------



## mclsctt (Jun 25, 2008)

uh well most of that stuff is things u need, the only things on there u may not need is
Dell DataSafe Online - online storage
EDocs - looks like more online storage
OutlookAddinSetup - installs outlook (email)
Roxio Creator DE - cd burning software
the rest of it looks like drivers and windows stuff that would be best to keep


----------



## KeilanS (May 16, 2008)

Thank you. Looks like you saved me a lot of pain there.


----------

